# 2015 Nissan Murano Recall



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

Recall Number: 15V364000
Recall Date: 06/10/2015

Component: SERVICE BRAKES, HYDRAULIC:ANTILOCK:CONTROL UNIT/MODULE 

Problem Summary: Nissan North America, Inc. (Nissan) is recalling certain model year 2015 Murano vehicles manufactured December 4, 2014, to March 17, 2015. These vehicles are equipped with Anti-Lock Braking System (ABS) actuators which may have contamination in the solenoid valves, potentially affecting the valves' ability to completely close and allow a build up of hydraulic brake pressure, or fully open and allow the hydraulic brake pressure to completely drop. 

Consequence: Under some driving conditions, when the ABS is activated, the malfunctioning ABS actuator could cause a loss of vehicle stability, increasing the risk of a crash. 

What Owners Should Do: Nissan will notify owners, and dealers will inspect and replace the ABS actuator, as necessary, free of charge. The recall is expected to begin by early August 2015. Owners may contact Nissan customer service at 1-800-647-7261. " from CARS.COM - 2015 Nissan Murano Recalls - Cars.com

Got a notice for this Recall last week about the ABS Actuator and took it in last Saturday so that they could test and see if I needed the part replaced or not. Well it does. They told me it would take about a week to get the part and to drive it anyway...

Any input on the "Drive it anyway"??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, considering they say the problem could result in a crash, I think Nissan should hold your vehicle and supply you with a rental until the repair is made. You can call Nissan customer service hotline @ 1-800-NISSAN-1.


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

Thanks! That's what I thought...
The car is Parked since Saturday and I'm driving my other car instead. I didn't want to leave my car behind as I feel it's safer at my House (no mysteriously added miles, etc...).


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

The car will still have breaks,just not anti lock mode.(so they told me) Had ours done on wednesday. Now it is back in shop because for some reason all the power steering fluid drained out. We think they hit the line by mistake. Car only has 5000 miles. That in my opinion was more dangerous than the brake thing. Nearly impossible to turn car. Lucky it happened near wife's work and she was able to get it to a parking lot,but could not put it in a spot


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

*Recall Done*

Wow!!! Sorry to hear about that "quality job".

Mine was done and it now brakes much better. Before I had to press harder on the pedal and the brakes felt like I was driving my old GMC Yukon, now it's much more sensitive to pedal pressure and it stops like my 2012 Audi A4.

Since you had issues, just for safe measure I checked under the hood for any "side effects" of the repair and all I found was the plastic trim around the windshield not installed correctly, quick fix.


----------



## savadog (Aug 20, 2015)

Turns out the line was not damaged by tech. It was the high pressure line that went in to the rack system that turns the wheels. It was not properly installed at the factory to proper torque. Backed out to the point where fluid started to squirt out Seems this was the third one at this dealership. They have reported it to nissan, and will now check this line out on all 15 murano's that come in for service.


----------

